# cd coincé ds iMac G5



## iPat (1 Janvier 2006)

un Cd est resté coincé dans le mangedisque de l'iMac G5, impossible de l'en faire sortir, est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Apca (1 Janvier 2006)

A-tu essayé de redemarrer ton mac en maintenant le "clic" de la souris enfoncé ?


----------



## iPat (1 Janvier 2006)

oui, j'ai essayé aussi "drutil tray open" mais ce n'est pas pour les slot-in


----------



## Apca (1 Janvier 2006)

Est ce que ce cd est sur ton bureau de ton imac ? Ou bien il n'y apparais même pas ?


----------



## iPat (1 Janvier 2006)

le dvd apparaît bien sur le bureau, j'ai essayé l'éjection par lecteur dvd et par Toast mais rien à faire


----------



## Apca (1 Janvier 2006)

Essaye peut-être ca alors : 

Utilisez Open Firmware pour éjecter le disque si toutes les autres méthodes échouent (il se peut que ceci ne marche pas sur tous les ordinateurs). Pour utiliser cette méthode, vous devez démarrer et utiliser brièvement l'ordinateur en utilisant Open Firmware, pas le bureau Mac OS X standard.

Pour éjecter un disque via Open Firmware :
Redémarrez l'ordinateur.
Lorsque vous entendez le son de démarrage, appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + O + F et maintenez-les enfoncées. (Il y a une Pomme sur la touche Commande.)
Relâchez les touches lorsque vous voyez un écran blanc où il est inscrit "Bienvenue sur Open Firmware".
Lors de l'invite, tapez :
eject cd

Appuyez sur la touche Retour, puis patientez quelques secondes. Le lecteur de disque devrait éjecter le disque, et "OK" apparaît sur l'écran lorsque l'action est terminée.
Tapez :
mac-boot

Appuyez sur la touche Retour.

Votre ordinateur démarre normalement et vous retrouvez votre bureau Mac OS X.


----------



## iPat (1 Janvier 2006)

j'ai suivi la méthode pas à pas sans problème, on entend le mécanisme d'éjection mais le dvd ne sort pas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

le choix des armes


----------



## peyret (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Apca (1 Janvier 2006)

C'est bon, vous lui avez donnés assez d'idée d'outils !  

:rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, vous lui avez donnés assez d'idée d'outils !
> 
> :rateau:




   

bon sérieux :démarre avec le bouton de la souris enfoncé!
çà fait moins de dégats et çà marche aussi !


----------



## Apca (1 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bon sérieux :démarre avec le bouton de la souris enfoncé!
> çà fait moins de dégats et çà marche aussi !



Je t'avais déjà grillé plus haut.


----------



## peyret (1 Janvier 2006)

Bon...bon. Et en redémarrant l'imac le lecteur dvd vers le bas (avec clic souris ....etc), 

lp


----------



## Spoutnick63 (1 Janvier 2006)

Respectons d'abord la tradition : bonne année à tous.

Pour le problème posé, ça m'est arrivé d'avoir le CD d'install qui voulait pas s'éjecter. Pour le forcer à sortir et donc booter sur le DD, j'ai booté en maintenant la touche d'éjection enfoncée (celle en haut à droite). Pour moi ça a marché.
Bonne chance.


----------



## iPat (1 Janvier 2006)

bonne année à tous, j'ai déjà essayé tout ça chez le copain qui a bloqué son lecteur (apparemment le dvd était particulièrement fin), j'ai même ouvert l'iMac et retiré le graveur, je n'ai pas osé le démonter (pas sûr que ça change grand chose) vu qu'il est sous garantie


----------



## vendonah (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

ma copine a le même problème. Je lui ai indiqué la démarche par l'open firmware, mais là gros quack.     Il écrit qu'il ne détecte pas le dispositif d'éjection (ou un truc du genre...)
Mon diagnostic c'est qu'elle a peut être déconnecté un bitogno quand elle a remplacé son disque dur. 
Est ce que vous auriez une petite idée de ce que cela pourrait bien être devant le peu d'information que j'ai? Car je n'ai moi même pas vu la palourde (je suis à milan, elle a rome  )

WAOUH je viens de relire mon post et bin bonne chance pour m'aider les gars!


----------



## gérasime (15 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir et bonne année,

j'ai déjà eu ce problème et pour le résoudre, j'ai couché mon imac g5 sur l'écran (avec une serviette pour etre sur de ne pas le rayé) et j'ai éjecté avec la touche ejecte du clavier. Et voilà, le cd est resortie sans problème et en bon état.

a+


----------



## MacEskis (15 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un ami qui a eu le même problème, il a essayé tout ce qui a été dit plus haut ùais rien n'y a fait.
Il a contacté l'AppleCare et un technicien est passé chez lui, et... lui a tout simplement échangé son lecteur de DVD.
DVD qui, juste embêter son monde, était sorti de lui-même trois heures avant l'arrivée de celui-ci.
Mais le technicien n'a fait aucun problème, et hop, un échange standard.


----------



## amadoubane (15 Janvier 2006)

*pas de panique*
il te suffira de glisser l'icone du cd sur la corbeille
sinon tu le demarre avec ce bouton eject enffoé
sinon tu va vers  application-utilitaire disque-là tu selectionne le disque pour l'eject 
sinon tu viens me voir a

DAKAR -SENEGAL
*BONNE CHANCE*


----------



## vendonah (15 Janvier 2006)

Apparemment tout le monde a eu ce problème, et pour le résoudre c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance... ou sortir le porte-monnaie au choix...


----------



## marcax38 (16 Janvier 2006)

La derniere fois que cela m'ai arrive. J'ai glisse 1mm (des que le cache se souleve) d'un autre cdrom ds la fente puis eject clavier ou poubelle. Et cela a fonctionne.

Axl


----------



## hecquet (17 Janvier 2006)

Un de mes collègues à malencontreusement inséré un (mini) CD dans l'avaloir d'un iMac. Pas moyen de le sortir par les méthodes "soft" évoquées ci-dessus. La solution : une pince à long bec. 
Geo


----------



## vendonah (17 Janvier 2006)

hecquet a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes collègues à malencontreusement inséré un (mini) CD dans l'avaloir d'un iMac. Pas moyen de le sortir par les méthodes "soft" évoquées ci-dessus. La solution : une pince à long bec.
> Geo



Oui mais là ça concernait un mini cd qui n'était donc pas pri dans l'engrenage du mécanisme du chose bidule. Pourrait on extraire un cd normal de la même manière sans risque?? :hein:

Je me réjouissais du fait que les mac aient des mange-disques mais ça n'a finalement pas que des avantages...


----------



## vendonah (27 Janvier 2006)

Désolé de réactiver se topic mais ma copine a toujours un cd bloqué dans son iBook.  

Qu'est ce que cela signifie si lorsque qu'on appuit sur F12, il n'y a pas le logo eject (avec le triangle et la barre) qui apparait?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2006)

Dans les posts au dessus, pleins de réponses te sont données. Essaie-les.

Il m'est arrivé un truc bizarre hier sur un Powermac G4. J'étais en train de bosser, et tout à coup : sur mon écran apparait l'icone qui m'indique qu'un CD est en éjection. Le CD à l'intérieur ne s'éjecte pas, remarque je ne lui avait pas demandé. 

Seulement, après ce "bug" la touche ne fonctionnait plus 

Un redémarrage a suffit pour tout faire rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------



## vendonah (28 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Dans les posts au dessus, pleins de réponses te sont données. Essaie-les.
> 
> Il m'est arrivé un truc bizarre hier sur un Powermac G4. J'étais en train de bosser, et tout à coup : sur mon écran apparait l'icone qui m'indique qu'un CD est en éjection. Le CD à l'intérieur ne s'éjecte pas, remarque je ne lui avait pas demandé.
> 
> ...



Oui bon je ne suis peut être pas une lumière, mais c'est d'autant plus que j'écoutes les conseils qu'on me donne!  
L'ordinateur a déjà été redémarré moult fois puisqu'il est dans le lecteur depuis 2 ou 3 semaines maintenant!
Ce que je demandais c'est si la non apparition du logo signifiait définitivement un problème de hardware.


----------



## sephora (2 Février 2006)

Voilà, il vient de m'arriver la même histoire ce matin avec un mini disc: je l'insère, mais il n'est même pas reconnu...
Premier réflexe :F12, j'avais l'icône (avec la flèche), le bruit, mais pas de cd...
Deuxième tentative : Redémarrer en tenant le bouton enfoncé... que dalle
Finalement, je l'ai gratouillé avec un trombone tordu, et il est sorti !!
Merci le trombone !


----------



## Geoffrey182 (2 Février 2006)

vendonah a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de réactiver se topic mais ma copine a toujours un cd bloqué dans son iBook.
> 
> Qu'est ce que cela signifie si lorsque qu'on appuit sur F12, il n'y a pas le logo eject (avec le triangle et la barre) qui apparait?




Moi pareil 

Mais c'est dans mon iMac G5 et mon lecteur est le super drive.

Mais celui ci est vraiment tomber en panne.
Car il n'est plus reconnu, Meme dans Information Système.

Bre j'ai téléphoner à mon SAV Apple et lundi debut aprem un bonhome vient me changer mon superdrive
Car je suis pas trop pour fourré une trombone dans mon superdrive...


----------



## vendonah (3 Février 2006)

Geoffrey182 a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil
> 
> Mais c'est dans mon iMac G5 et mon lecteur est le super drive.
> 
> ...



Etonnement g la même réaction, enfoncé quelques chose d'autre  qu'un cd dans un mange disque me fait peur... 
Ca me parait primitif de traiter des macs d'une tel sorte!!!


----------



## Geoffrey182 (3 Février 2006)

Je viens de redémarré mon iMac, celui ci à enfin retrouver le superdrive, et à su ejecter mon CD

YOUHHOUUU

Mais un autre prob est arrivé... :rose: 

Les ventilos de mon Mac tourne à fond... j'entend un bruit de dingue...

Mon Mac est devenu plus bruyant que mon PC   

Please help


----------



## Geoffrey182 (3 Février 2006)

le bruit c'est arreter, comment ais je fait lol ?

J'ai fait le " Barbarre" j'ai tout simplement débranchez le cable d'alimentation. Puis rembrancher.

Bref tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Le Superdrive à ejecter le CD, les ventilos ont rallenti lol et le bruit à disparu.

Sanchant que mon iMac est dans la liste "rouge" des alimentation foireuse ... ( voir Programme d'extension de réparation des problèmes vidéo et d'alimentation de l'iMac G5)

Est ce possibel que ce mac soit foireu ??

Bref j'en parlerai lundi aux helpdesk d'apple Belgique


----------



## vendonah (5 Février 2006)

Du nouveau les macuser,

le lecteur cd n'est en fait même pas reconnu dans les informations système...
Alors qu'elles sont les probabilités que: un truc est débranché? le lecteur est mort? problème de software?


----------



## peyret (5 Février 2006)

Parfois pour que l'iMac s'auto répare (!) débrancher l'alimentation au dos de l'écran pendant 1 ou 2 mm, çà lui permet d'oublier ses problèmes... (Dans mes souvenirs c'est comme cela qu'il a bien voulu éjecter un CD "non éjectable"...)

lp


----------



## vendonah (6 Février 2006)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Parfois pour que l'iMac s'auto répare (!) débrancher l'alimentation au dos de l'écran pendant 1 ou 2 mm, çà lui permet d'oublier ses problèmes... (Dans mes souvenirs c'est comme cela qu'il a bien voulu éjecter un CD "non éjectable"...)
> 
> lp



Tiens c marrant ça. 
Malheureusement c'est pas une technique possible sur un iBook!!!

Allez les gars un petit effort, je suis sur que vous pouvez trouver!


----------



## landrih (13 Février 2006)

j'ai eu le pbm avec mon ibook
j'ai debrancher l'alim   et rallumé sur la batterie
ca a marché


----------



## sandre@indexld.com (16 Février 2006)

Idem pour moi.
CD coincé dans Imac Intel.
Par contre l'astuce de glisser légèrement dans l'ouverture un nouveau CD lorsque l'ancien tente de sortir marche parfaitement.

Je pense que cela vient simplement de la surface de certains CD (le mien était relativement texturée su sa face imprimé (et peut être du coup un peu épais).


----------



## wolverine (17 Février 2006)

moi ca m'est arrive aussi avec mon imac intel et j'ai lancer itunes et cliquer sur l'icone d'ejection et ca a marché !!

@+


----------



## photo42 (19 Février 2006)

Salut,

il m'arrive aussi quelque fois ce prob. d'éjection avec CD ou DVD qui ne veulent pas sortir soit par la corbeille soit par la touche du clavier. j'ai un message me demandant de quitter telle ou telle appli qui serait en service ; Ce qui est faux, je le jure monsieur le juge , il n'y a aucune appli en service. Dans ce cas, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est de fermer puis de réouvrir ma session et là, il est possible d'éjecter CD ou DVD soit par la corbeille ou la touche clavier.

Si quelqu'un connaît une autre solution, plus pratique, je suis preneur.


----------



## coco914 (19 Février 2006)

Salut iPat et MacEskis, 

Je confirme les dires de MacEskis, iPat, étant tout simplement l'ami victime du mange cédé en ce temps-là  
Si maintenant ton iMac est toujours sous garantie, n'hésite pas à faire appel à un technicien qui solutionnera le problème de quelques tours de tournevis en allant jusqu'à remplacer l'objet récalcitrant. 

Mais une chose reste certaine, Mac est belle et bien au dessus de tout tracas ... avec de la patience  Car il est bien vrai qu'au bout de plusieurs jours le cédé a daigné montrer le bout de ses "sillons"  

Te voilà donc bientôt tiré d'embarras. 

Bonnes écoutes et visions futures.


----------



## julienfroment (6 Août 2006)

bonjour, tout le monde. C'est à mon tour d'avoir un mac qui n'ejecte pas les DVD. Je vien de regarder un DVD et maintenan il ne veu plu me l'ejecter.
j'ai essayer:
redémarage avec souris cliquer, Avec eject enfoncé, par l'open firmware, zapper la PR ram, la nvram, réparer les autorisations, réparer le système avec tech tool pro 4.1.1, ejection avec itunes, toast, lecteur DVD, frontrow, utilitaire de disque et meme ejecter le DVD avec l'ordi à l'horizontale et le DVD est toujours dedans§
Le DVD est sur le bureau, quan on, essaye de l'ejecter le mecanisme ce met en route tente de l'ejecter mais ca ne fonctionne pas.....
Ce qui m'ennerve d'autant plus c'est que mon imac (G5 isight 20" 2.1Ghz novembre 2005) revient du SAV pour un Changement de lecteur il y a une semaine, car l'ancien lecteur avai un problème de ronronnement. Une fois l'imac revenu je me retrouve avec ce problème et en plus (un petit cadeau) l'ordi qui siffle alors qu'il est complètemlent eteint, je suis obligé de le débrancher pour dormir tranquille.
Si quelqu'un savai comment je pourrai me sortir de cette m..... monumentale car je suis sur le bord de la crise!!! un ordi à 1860 euro qd on est etudaint ca fai mal (mai bon pour les etude oblige, mais c'est pas le souci je suis fier de mon achat) mais qd ca ne fonctionne pas la ca fai vraiment MAL. 

*S'il vous plait aider moi..............*


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2006)

julienfroment a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, tout le monde. C'est à mon tour d'avoir un mac qui n'ejecte pas les DVD. Je vien de regarder un DVD et maintenan il ne veu plu me l'ejecter.
> j'ai essayer:
> redémarage avec souris cliquer, Avec eject enfoncé, par l'open firmware, zapper la PR ram, la nvram, réparer les autorisations, réparer le système avec tech tool pro 4.1.1, ejection avec itunes, toast, lecteur DVD, frontrow, utilitaire de disque et meme ejecter le DVD avec l'ordi à l'horizontale et le DVD est toujours dedans§
> Le DVD est sur le bureau, quan on, essaye de l'ejecter le mecanisme ce met en route tente de l'ejecter mais ca ne fonctionne pas.....
> ...


Dans toutes les solutions données je n'ai pas vu celle-ci...

Donner un coup de souflette d'une bombe de nettoyage tout en maintenant la touche "Eject"...

Si pas de résultats c'est que c'est trop Hard -> SAV ou démontage...


----------



## julienfroment (6 Août 2006)

Voila chose faite, et....... le DVD est toujours à l'interieur!
Je plain le pauvre centre de maintenance que je vais incendié (mais qui le mérite largement etant donné qu'ils ont mal fait leur boulot...)
Sinon une autre solution que les centre de maintenances?
Je n'ose pas le renvoyé par coli à apple, trop risqué.... je vais peu etre essayé un nouveau centre de maintenance...
QQ connais celui de gennevillier? Est il bien?
Merci d'avance


----------



## BillySAx (8 Août 2006)

T'est sûr qu'ya un cd dans ton lecteur?


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Septembre 2006)

bon... voil&#224; pareil chez moi.. 
Pffff....  

J'&#233;tais en train d'encoder des Cd tout allait bien, et le dernier que j'encode reste bloqu&#233; dedans.
Le Cd marche sans probl&#232;me dans itunes, il est aussi sur le bureau, mais quand je veux l'&#233;jecter (par la touche &#233;ject ou la corbeille), le m&#233;canisme se lance mais il se r&#233;ins&#232;re dedans aussitot. C'est meme pas possible de le voir, il sort pas en fait.
Pareil j'ai essay&#233; le red&#233;marrage, et tout, mais rien n'y fait...

On fait quoi dans ces cas l&#224;? :rose: 

C'est chaud &#224; d&#233;monter soi meme? (il est encore sous garantie, mais bon.. j'aimerais bien m'&#233;viter de l'emmener au SAV si c'est possible.. :afraid:


----------



## kimononono (11 Septembre 2006)

julienfroment a dit:


> Voila chose faite, et....... le DVD est toujours à l'interieur!
> Je plain le pauvre centre de maintenance que je vais incendié (mais qui le mérite largement etant donné qu'ils ont mal fait leur boulot...)
> Sinon une autre solution que les centre de maintenances?
> Je n'ose pas le renvoyé par coli à apple, trop risqué.... je vais peu etre essayé un nouveau centre de maintenance...
> ...



S'il te plait julienfroment, si ton ordi a été réparé, pourrais-tu me dire ce que le technicien t'as dit du problème qu'il avait? Y avait-il un truc pris à l'intérieur? ou le lecteur était-il défectueux, ou déjà usé?? 

Mon problème ressemble beaucoup au tien mais avec tout un tas d'autres réactions (j'ai un post sans réponse à ce sujet). J'ai pas de cd ACTUELLEMENT coincé dans mon ordi, mais ca arrive qu'il bloque et ya ce bruit qui se produit même si l'ordi est fermé, et la plus moyen de l'ouvrir alors je dois retirer la batterie et recommencer en tenant la touche d'éjection enfoncée. Autrement, il arrive que l'ordi ne prenne pas mes cd dutout (sa trappe reste comme barrée). Et ya des fois où le mécanisme cherche à lire le cd sans y parvenir etc etc etc...

Bref c'est la merde, et je serais vraiment curieuse de connaître la fin de ton histoire...

Merci

Kim


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Septembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> C'est chaud à démonter soi meme? (il est encore sous garantie, mais bon.. j'aimerais bien m'éviter de l'emmener au SAV si c'est possible.. :afraid:


 
Je reviens avec ma question..
Est ce qu'il est difficile difficile d'arriver au lecteur CD en ouvrant simplement la coque de l'iMac (G5)? Mon Cd semble presque sortir, mais n'arrive pas à la fente, donc peut etre qu'en l'ouvrant je peux le récupérer..
En fait mon Mac n'est finalement plus en garantie, et j'aimerais bien essayer moi meme de m'en sortir
Salut!
DW


----------



## galwen (19 Septembre 2006)

wolverine a dit:


> moi ca m'est arrive aussi avec mon imac intel et j'ai lancer itunes et cliquer sur l'icone d'ejection et ca a marché !!
> 
> @+



Alors là, mille merci ! Je venais de tester sans trop insister la méthode trombone, autre cd, etc, et ce p'tit truc tout simple, ça marche !


----------



## djm (26 Avril 2007)

J'ai un *#"§&%£$ de CD coincé dans le lecteur interne de mon imacintel. J'entends coincé par :
-un montage long du CD sur le bureau (après apparemment une recherche longue du lecteur)
- bouton éjection inopérant (Le CD disparait du bureau mais ne sort pas)
- le démarrage avec clic de la souris inopérant.
- et toutes éjection commandés depuis un logiciel produit le même effet.
Bien peur qu'il y a du sav dans l'air.


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Avril 2007)

:modo: Ce sujet a déjà été abordé de multiples fois. Merci de faire une recherche et poster à la suite d'un de ces sujets.


----------



## shesmetet (27 Avril 2007)

ya pa un peti trou a coté de ton lecteur??? tu introdui un truc pointu dedan et ça sejecte. Mais ce petit trou magique et secret  n'est pas présent sur toutes les machines


----------



## shesmetet (27 Avril 2007)

bon je viens de regarder yen a pas pour les imac donc je peux pas t'aider... démonte ton ordi je pense que c'est la seul solution...:rateau:


----------



## djm (27 Avril 2007)

Au modérateur, le sujet bien que abordé plusieurs fois affiche des symptomes différents . 
J'ajoute à mon problème qu'il n'y a aucun bruit d'éjection. Alors une simple lecture d'intitulé ne résume pas systématiquement le problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2007)

Pour mémoire

Sinon essayer d'initialiser la SMC.

Initialiser la NVRAM
ou
Démarrer en mode sans échec.

Le S.A.V.


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Avril 2007)

djm a dit:


> Alors une simple lecture d'intitulé ne résume pas systématiquement le problème.



Parce que ton intitulé résumait mieux ton problème ? 

Elle est ou la différence entre ton intitulé "CD bloqué dans lecteur" et celui de ce fil "cd coincé ds iMac G5" 

On reste dans le même sujet, je ne vois pas en quoi ton cas personnel ne pourrait être traité dans ce fil, ça n'empêche personne de te répondre, au contraire, alors si tu n'es pas content de la modération, tu t'adresses au modo par MP STP, pas la peine de faire en plus du HS et polluer le fil


----------



## djm (30 Avril 2007)

A Darkorange tu as raison , il y a les messages privées.
Et pour info, le clique maintenu au démarrage avec la mighty mouse ne fonctionne pas (sur mon imacintel).Par contre le clique maintenu au démarrage avec l 'ancienne souris ( à un bouton) fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Mars 2008)

Je remonter ce topic just epour info, je me suis fait chier pendant 20 minutes avec un CD qui était un peu rayé et qui me faisait planté mon Finder, j'ai donc redémarrer en laissant le clic de la souris enfoncé ça n'a pas du tout marché pour moi. J'ai re redémarre mon iMAC en laissant appuyer sur la touche éject et là ça a marché.

Voilà donc je conseille cette méthode qui a marché pour moi ^^, fait sur iMac Intel Alu Rev A.

Bonne chance au futur personnes qui auront ce problème


----------

